# New Build - the Green Machine



## kbollox (Jul 20, 2009)

*The Green Machine*









Just finished it up before the new year. It's been below zero for the last week so I've only taken it for a couple of rides. So far I think I'm in love.

Frame: Murphy Himself (nomco ebay seller)
Unbranded 4130 single speed frame & fork
Wheels: Surly hubs laced to Velocity Dyad 36 hole rims.
Campy bb & Veloce cranks w/ a Miche chainring
Brown WTB rocket V seat
Soma Noah's Arc HB's 
Cane Creek headset & a bunch of silver to round it out.

rides pert'nice, set up freewheel for now.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Fenders?


----------



## kbollox (Jul 20, 2009)

It's got braise ons for fenders and a rear rack (which is why I didn't get a Steamroller btw) but I'm diggin the stripped down look for now. Got to keep an eye out for silver or chrome fenders.


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

How do you like that saddle?


----------



## roadfix (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice! 

How did you attach the shopping bag to the seat tube?


----------



## adamlorenz (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice Build!


----------



## kbollox (Jul 20, 2009)

Saddle is pretty nice, WTB Rocket V. 

Thanks for the compliments!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great looking build...the honey colored saddle and grips so great with the green frame.


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

kbollox said:


> Saddle is pretty nice, WTB Rocket V.
> 
> Thanks for the compliments!


Thanks, really like the build. Might be what my old (slightly too small) road bike becomes.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*agree*



Dave Hickey said:


> Great looking build...the honey colored saddle and grips so great with the green frame.


Agree, I think brown is overlooked too often in favor of plain old black.

Some tan or brown wall tires would be a nice touch.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

How's the ride? Those frames seem pretty good for the price.


----------



## pow06er (Jan 5, 2010)

is the Murphy Himself frame a good buy?

how does it compare to the Mercier Kilo TT frames from Bike Island?


----------



## kbollox (Jul 20, 2009)

The little riding I've been able to do has been great. It's a well built & well finished frame.

I had noticed his frames a while a go on the eeebay and he seems to have consistently good feedback - when the price dropped to $150 shipped on a 60cm I jumped. They run about $288 shipped usually. It even came with a bb installed. 
Compared to the TT, dunno. I've seen a couple of the Mercier's around these parts and they seem plenty solid and an excellent pricepoint built up. I'm a little more picky and I like the hunt for just the right parts. Thus the Campy cranks and Dyad rims. 

-11 F out right now, supposedly up to 20 by Saturday or Sunday at which point I'll get out to do some more riding. Minnesota has it's reputation for cold for a reason! More & better pics soon.


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

Sorry to dredge up an old post, but how's this working out for you? I've got a broken commuter that I don't really want to fix. Worth the $180? Looks like nice road-ish geometry.


----------



## kbollox (Jul 20, 2009)

Rides great! Havn't changed anything but the tires (to the white Pasela's) and so far it's been a great ss commuter. FYI: I run 28's the streets in Minneapolis are too crap for anything less. The powder coat has held up surprisingly well to all the abuse too.


----------



## kbollox (Jul 20, 2009)

new pic


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

The white tires are the hawtness! I agree re: 28's. I don't like running anything else, really.


----------

